# Being skinny - Do women actually like it?



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

*nevermind*

deleted


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

No fair i never gotta read it.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> No fair i never gotta read it.


From the look of things, neither did Ancient. :lol


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Do most women like it? Not really. Most would prefer a medium build over a skinny dude.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, I like the medium build on myself. Skinny just looks a little feminine to me.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't care if he's skinny, average, fat, or muscular.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

By the way, I was just stating what I think looks good on me. I don't like appearing skinny, just not my thing. :lol for clarification.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

lol , this thread probably does need to be deleted.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

my woman likes it, fwiw.

6'0" and 155lbs, reprezent.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I love my skinny awkward boys. So much. The guy I'm seeing weighs way less than me, and is four inches taller.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I wish all chicks liked skinny guys. I think you guys are exceptions.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> I love my skinny awkward boys. So much. The guy I'm seeing weighs way less than me, and is four inches taller.


Wow, can you kick his butt too?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Of course. Though I choose not to.


----------



## Phronima (Jan 17, 2009)

Maybe it's just the whole grass is always greener on the other side thing going on but as a medium sized guy, skinny seems to be really popular these days.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Prodigal Son said:


> Wow, can you kick his butt too?





Perfectionist said:


> ^Of course. Though I choose not to.


haha, now that I think about it I used to have really skinny friend and he used to tell me that when he and his GF were fooling around and wrestling around a little she'd always win and pin him down.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm sure he didn't mind _that _much.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I like skinny guys. (and guys of average build) (and some that are slightly chunky) ( Not really into chubby guys though)


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Amocholes said:


> I like skinny guys. (and guys of average build) (and some that are slightly chunky) ( Not really into chubby guys though)


I'm reporting this post for excessive and unessesary use of paranthesis. :teeth


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> I'm sure he didn't mind _that _much.


haha, no he didn't.


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes, I like skinny guys, as long as they're not _too_ skinny; being underweight (or overweight) is unhealthy.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

My question is, how do women feel about fat ****s such as I?


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I can at least speak for myself when I say that I don't care about a man's weight (unless he's... Jabba the hut...). Really, I don't know why society is so obsessed with weight.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

From my experience, skinny is better than fatass anyday.
I saw mutant face skinny guys with girls, but i rarely see a baby face cute chub guy with a girl. There are exceptions, of course, but most fat guys will always be standing in the friends only zone. But isn't that common knowledge anyway?

I don't really care for weight myself. I kinda like chubby girls as long as they're not morbid obese.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

i try to gain weight and i just cant. i lift some dumb bells and do stuff like situps at home (gyms..lol. im the guy in the middle not knowing what the hell to do..with black socks on). feel slightly toned, but when i go out i feel like the scrawny dude i am.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

You need to eat more and get a better routine.


----------



## fauxhawk (Oct 26, 2008)

I guess I prefer a medium build, but my falling in love mechanisms never take things like that into consideration.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I seriously like skinny guys, seriously.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*this thread is so random lol*_


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> _*this thread is so random lol*_


Not really, this thread is something that shows up every other month. Skinny guys asking if girls like skinniness, girls replying "yes!," men accusing them of lying and offerring tips on how to bulk up.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey now, I don't think the ladies who say they like skinny are lying, but I will offer tips to help others bulk up.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Prodigal Son said:


> Hey now, I don't think the ladies who say they like skinny are lying, but I will offer tips to help others bulk up.


I'm not saying that you think that, it's just the way this thread has gone in the past. No malice intended.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Its all good.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

bezoomny said:


> Not really, this thread is something that shows up every other month. Skinny guys asking if girls like skinniness, girls replying "yes!," men accusing them of lying and offerring tips on how to bulk up.


I laughed.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

See, I haven't seen this thread before. At least not as it pertains to skinny dudes as I remember. I used to be pretty thin, it wasn't fun. It usually isn't fun for guys, especially if you compete in sports.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

What about fat muscular ?  

I gets no love...... 

BTW- I don't like the skinny girls I like my women to have something beside bone structure and sunken cheek bones.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Why do so many girls like skinny guys here? That seems kinda weird to me. I mean not that you are weird for liking skinny guys, I just thought girls hated skinny guys and would much rather date someone bigger even if it was just fat, not muscle, than a skinny guy.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

dax said:


> Why do so many girls like skinny guys here? That seems kinda weird to me. I mean not that you are weird for liking skinny guys, I just thought girls hated skinny guys and would much rather date someone bigger even if it was just fat, not muscle, than a skinny guy.


It's just what I've always been attracted to, hard to explain. Just the way it is.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

So what exactly is skinny? Like this trendy dude with way too tight jeans? Is he too thin or are you all getting an uncontrollable urge to do the horizontal mambo with this guy?:boogie


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I would never do the horizontal mambo with a guy that wore jeans that ridiculously tight.

But you're on the right track, yes.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The guy you posted does have the right body type, but the sceney clothes don't really look that great on him...

Skinny:


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

wow @ those jeans...if you're that skinny I think it looks best to wear baggy clothes.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Rasputin_1 said:


> Id love to be that big, even though im sure he looks tiny with clothes on.


Thats not big thats just a low BF% . We could all look like that with a proper diet and a little training, just depends on how good you are at doing plate push aways.


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

2Talkative said:


> Thats not big thats just a low BF% . We could all look like that with a proper diet and a little training, just depends on how good you are at doing plate push aways.


but he isnt skinny skinny like the other dudes in those pictures, its obvious he works out. 70% of how you look is diet anyway.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

haha well maybe there is hope for me getting a gf someday after all.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Prodigal Son said:


> wow @ those jeans...if you're that skinny I think it looks best to wear baggy clothes.


For the guys I posted, they're all musicians, so they wear things that not everyone would want to. 2nd guy I posted is the lead singer in an emo band, so yeah, he wears the skinny jeans.

I really don't think that wearing baggy clothes looks any better than wearing ultra-skinny clothes. Skinny people tend to look homeless/like a doll in baggy clothes. The best bet for anyone is tailored clothes that aren't too tight or too loose.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Ryan Reynolds had an awesome transformation, sporting the beard too.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

bezoomny said:


> For the guys I posted, they're all musicians, so they wear things that not everyone would want to. 2nd guy I posted is the lead singer in an emo band, so yeah, he wears the skinny jeans.
> 
> I really don't think that wearing baggy clothes looks any better than wearing ultra-skinny clothes. Skinny people tend to look homeless/like a doll in baggy clothes. The best bet for anyone is tailored clothes that aren't too tight or too loose.


I was mainly talking about that first pic Dax posted. Wow @ those jeans, although the dude in the black and white pic, he needs to do some squats. I like semi-baggy clothes, the sloppy look works for me.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Prodigal Son said:


> I was mainly talking about that first pic Dax posted. Wow @ those jeans, although the dude in the black and white pic, he needs to do some squats. I like semi-baggy clothes, the sloppy look works for me.


Yeah, that's a photo of Johnny Marr in the 80s. He must have an incredibly high metabolism or good genes or something, because he's fortyish now, and still thin as a rail.

I actually tend to think that skinny people are the only ones who can properly pull off skinny jeans (I'm sure that you've seen average guys and girls trying to wear them in the mall or something, and looking like they're going to explode out of them). But yeah, tailor tailor tailor. Semi baggy I'm more open to than really baggy, but generally I'm a fan of tailoring.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Well, I wouldn't consider those good "genes", but he certainly has some thin legs if that is what you're going for. Yeah, I don't think the skinny pants look particularly good on anybody now that I think of it, even if you have nice shapely legs, maybe some girls can pull it off.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Are you kidding, I would love to be 100 p... *sees comments* oh wait. lol.

I put it this way, In 2007, I inadvertently offended my then-boyfriend or whatever by revealing that I considered Erlend Øye one of the most beautiful men.










He refused to believe me. and he was offended. These two looked nothing alike.... but I guess maybe partly because of his medical condition, my ex-boyfriend was of a very slight frame. But to me then, it was him who was THE most beautiful man of the world, the most beautiful configuration of atoms in the known and unknown universe. (APPARENTLY, I eventually was able to give him confidence in his appearance, so I guess I was good for at least that. Understanding, so demanding.)

So, honestly, for my whole life, I never went for the "built" look that we are all supposed to love so much. But otherwise, I don't really care. And now, I love the greatest man, and I don't give a look to those around.

HOWEVER no one should probably listen to me, because I personally am of a physical type that is palatable to only the most vanishingly minuscule minority, if that.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I am late to this thread, but I like skinny dudes.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

bezoomny said:


> The guy you posted does have the right body type, but the sceney clothes don't really look that great on him...
> 
> Skinny:


Okay, I was talking about a frame similar to this. Are some women attracted to guys who are this skinny?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Yep. Skinny isn't a requirement, I can definitely think guys with a regular/larger frame are attractive, but I just am naturally drawn to it I guess.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

I see lots of women with skinny dudes now. It goes in and out of style I think.

Here's some eye candy for you ladies. What woman wouldn't be swept off her feet by a handsome gentleman like this?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

WintersTale said:


> Okay, I was talking about a frame similar to this. Are some women attracted to guys who are this skinny?


See, I don't think that dude is that bad. He isn't super skinny to me, some of the other pics...lol, Idk, I just wouldn't want that frame, but maybe it is the clothes but he looks more proportional than the rest.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Prodigal Son said:


> See, I don't think that dude is that bad. He isn't super skinny to me, some of the other pics...lol, Idk, I just wouldn't want that frame, but maybe it is the clothes but he looks more proportional than the rest.


The way he's sitting makes him look bigger than he is, plus the baggier clothes. He's skinny, but a lot more average-built then the other guys I posted.


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

to bad im not skinny, im very skinnyy im 5 10 130


----------

